

The Comprehensive Terminal Guide - zachman1094
http://writingconfederation.wordpress.com/2011/05/18/the-comprehensive-terminal-guide/

======
burgerbrain
Might want to try being more accurate with the title next time. I was hoping
for something actually about terminals/terminal emulation.

~~~
phillmv
Seriously. It's effectively deep voodoo; to talk about it properly you kind of
need to know a fair bit about things evolved in the 70s-80s.

In some ways the best part of the Unix Hater's Guide is that it chronicles a
lot of the history of those early systems that still live on in the guts of
our computers.

------
orofino
I have - what I would consider - very basic terminal skills. I'm comfortable
moving around, modifying configs, downloading and moving files, changing
permissions, adding users, installing things with a package manager, and have
a healthy fear of the rm command. I was sad that this article taught me
nothing.

------
spydum
I thought it was going to be a guide about wiring terminals -- completely
disappointed.

------
jcoder
"Comprehensive." That word does not mean what you think it means.

------
Aloisius
What, no man -k (or apropos)? Without apropos, I'd still be running random
commands I found in [s]bin directories.

~~~
hsmyers
Hey writers live for revisions :) Wouldn't be surprised to see it show up in a
while. You did leave a comment--yes?

------
s00pcan
Only thing I learned from this was that you can add an ampersand (&) to the
end of a command to launch a program (such as one with a gui) without tying up
your terminal window.

------
zachman1094
To all that have commented so far: Maybe I should have specified that this was
supposed to be a beginner's guide to using the terminal.. I apologize for the
confusion. And as for not knowing what "comprehensive" means, here is the
dictionary definition: "Complete; including all or nearly all elements or
aspects of something..."

